# Confused as to how Amazon Flex isn't in my area yet.



## Ubergoober6 (Sep 27, 2017)

I tried signing up for Flex a couple weeks ago and was stunned that it wasn't available where I live. There are two Amazon distribution centers near me, and a third one is opening soon.


----------



## nighthawk398 (Jul 21, 2015)

It maybe there currently no openings


----------



## jester121 (Sep 6, 2016)

Where in PA? In lots of areas it's still FedEx/ups/usps for now.


----------



## enigmaquip (Sep 2, 2016)

There's a wh in Pittsburgh but I believe it's not onboarding right now, and then a couple in Philadelphia, and one of them is onboarding as it's on the flex site right now


----------



## Ubergoober6 (Sep 27, 2017)

jester121 said:


> Where in PA? In lots of areas it's still FedEx/ups/usps for now.


Wilkes Barre/Scranton area


----------



## Behemoth (Jan 26, 2015)

Ubergoober6 said:


> Wilkes Barre/Scranton area


I'd say metro is not that much populated for Prime Now. And regular Flex is done by white vans.


----------

